# Favorite/best handjob lotion



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Coconut Butter

Odorless,edible and tasteless, stays slippery, cleans up easy.

And you can buy it in a supermarket.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If it's for your wife/SO/gf to use, I love ID Juicy Lube mint flavor. Then I'm able to give a bj along with a hj. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Coconut oil!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The ladies in this board talked me into trying the coconut oil.

The wife loves it, I think it's now the lube of choice here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Stroke 29 ... its terrific!


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

we have never uses any lube either for hand job or me, I guess I should try it? Maybe handjob will be better, although, I have never had a complaint!


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 20, 2012)

if more women knew how hard a guy gets when having a lubed up hand job then viagra would be out of business, the key is to go slow....at least 20min before release, every married couple should get on board with this, ky is designed to feel like a womans natural lube, is very good feeling but doesnt taste good at all and you need to wash your hands after, so if she wants use mouth and hands then coconut butter.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

A key to a great hj is the teasing. While watching tv my wife will teasingly rub, tug, stroke me off and on for a long time ( over an hour). When it is finally time, I am so fired up and a lubed hj begins and it's not long that I totally explode. It can be just awesome.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

NorCalMan said:


> A key to a great hj is the teasing. While watching tv my wife will teasingly rub, tug, stroke me off and on for a long time ( over an hour). When it is finally time, I am so fired up and a lubed hj begins and it's not long that I totally explode. It can be just awesome.


Your wife does that too??? Isn't it AWESOME!!! I am a bit different in that I don't really care for lube most often. She has a way of touching me very lightly that she can keep me right on the edge. Then I prefer a strong grip to finish me off.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the idea of the coconut oil since it is edible and penetration-safe too. Some people have said coconut oil and some say coconut butter... is there really a big difference / advantage of one over the other?


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been satisfied with plain old K-Y Jelly in the squeeze tube.


----------



## SimonLLL (Jan 29, 2012)

Lelo 'Personal Moisturiser'

A little pricey but you need very little and the silky feel is amazing! Non sticky, neutral taste (if you get to that point!) and very classy.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Pre-cut, good old spit!
Post-cut, any moisturiser. Keeps the head nice and 'moisturised' too!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm with Jezza....good 'ol spit works a treat - I've tried all kinds of lubes but nothing seems to work as well as spit....and it's freeee!!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Jezza...what does Pre-cut/Post-cut mean?


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oooh, I'm going to have to try out the coconut oil. KY is so sticky & messy.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> I like the idea of the coconut oil since it is edible and penetration-safe too. Some people have said coconut oil and some say coconut butter... is there really a big difference / advantage of one over the other?


They are the same.

Coconut "oil" becomes a solid at room temprature.

Coconut "butter" becomes a liquid at body temprature.

So, if you put a piece of it in your hand (or wherever) it will liquify very quicky.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

Coconut oil is great. Another thumbs up


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I just wanted to say that my wife was talking about coconut oil the other day. Dr Oz says it is good as a lip balm. So I picked some up for her the other day.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

surfergirl said:


> I'm with Jezza....good 'ol spit works a treat - I've tried all kinds of lubes but nothing seems to work as well as spit....and it's freeee!!


I feel the same way too


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

romantic_guy said:


> Your wife does that too??? Isn't it AWESOME!!! I am a bit different in that I don't really care for lube most often. She has a way of touching me very lightly that she can keep me right on the edge. Then I prefer a strong grip to finish me off.


I love it when my wife does this and keeps me “on edge” as you say. My wife thinks that this is an unusual practice and we do this all too infrequently one of the problems is that her hands get tired. One big problem we have is if I am “on edge” for a prolonged period (which makes it great at the end as you say) intercourse is a very short lived experience. For me and my wife keeping me on edge is “for me only”. Not sure if this is the nature of the beast. Someone should really start an edging thread. I think there are allot of guys that do this solo pursuits but, like me don’t do it/do it much in sex with their partner. 

To the original poster we typically don’t use lube but, I think it is something that we should use more of as it adds a new dimension to the whole thing. I prefer saliva but, it dries so she has to then keep her mouth close, too bad (sarchastic). On a couple of occasions I used lube on my wife. It allowed me to really rub the whole clitoris. I should remind you all that like an iceberg most of it lies beneath what is exposed. Rubbing the outside allows the unexposed, whole clit to rub against the pelvic bone. On one occasion my wife practically passed out she came so much. Sorry I got side tracked from the original post.


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Biotone massage gel
Apricot Oil, Sesame Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Coconut Oil Ester, Vitamin E, Hypoallergenic, Unscented, Hypoallergenic.

Light texture, this seed-oil based gel offers up to 25% more coverage than typical oils, so you use much less. Water-dispersible with Worry-Free washout. Pump recommended. Paraben-free

It says unscented but I think it had a faint soap smell


----------

